# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Два мира, две системы!!! - застольная «активашка»  для любого праздника

## Львовна

_Два мира, две системы_

Застольная «активашка»  для любого праздника _от дуэта Д.Евочки_


_…Со времен песочницы мы знаем, что все девочки - ПЛАКСЫ и ВРЕДИНЫ… все мальчики- ДРАЧУНЫ и ГРЯЗНУЛИ. У мужчин в споре много аргументов. У девушек  только один: 
«ОЙ, ВСЁ!!!» Мы разные. Но мы так одинаково реагируем, когда слышим от объекта своей мечты фразу: « А,МОЖЕТ, УЖЕ ВСТРЕТИМСЯ???»_

[img]http://*********ru/8614869.jpg[/img]

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:весь зал

РЕКВИЗИТ: отсутствует

БОНУСОМ: ржач и драйв от вашей публики

ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 10-15 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1200

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (12.02.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Застолка очень вкусная,шумная ,интригующая.А финал ВООБЩЕ УЛЁТ. Девули МОЛОДЦЫ.Творите и вытворяйте дальше.С этой застолкой вы очень быстро расположите к себе гостей!!!

----------

Львовна (15.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (16.02.2016), Татьянка (15.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> Застолка очень вкусная,шумная ,интригующая.А финал ВООБЩЕ УЛЁТ.



*Ураган*, Ульяна, дорогая! Спасибоооо!!!! :Yahoo:  Мы ведь все знаем, что застолки нужны ВСЕГДА. Спасибо за твою высокую оценку :Tender: 





> Творите и вытворяйте дальше.


А уже творим... свежая застолочка  почти готова. Так что- ждите :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (16.02.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

вчера провела
много есть у меня батлов между мальчиками и девочками которые я и не проводила ни разу
этот станет из любимых
как мне вчера молодёжь пела!!!!!
сначала с недоумением на меня посмотрела-КАК????   ЭТУ песню????????  
потом выскочили в  зал и что делали!!!!!
я люблю такие вещи когда весь зал с азартом с удовольствием-руки вверх!! и поют
а нужно то-всего две строчки
опять же ваш интерактив знаменитый-сначала насмеялись
блок -конфетка,причём с коньячком!

кстати сначала прослушать оригинал песни-причём ремикс
у вас минус ремикса 
я спела (вернее поорала)под плюс сначала -репетнула-ничего сложного

----------

Львовна (16.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (16.02.2016), Татьянка (16.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> сначала с недоумением на меня посмотрела-КАК???? ЭТУ песню????????


 :Grin:  у меня так же было. А потом не могли остановить.
Нина, спасибо Вам еще раз. Такие "вкусные" слова, как пряник. :Blush2:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

дюймовка (16.02.2016), Львовна (16.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (16.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> у вас минус ремикса


 :Grin:  Это не просто минус ремикса( его нет инете такого!!!!!!!!!!!!!), это кропотливая работа моего звукаря( отдельный ему респект и уважуха, Юра мы тя любим :Tender: ) над соединением минуса с плюсом, чтобы было проще петь и ведущему и азартнее кричать гостям. И с учетом, того, что не все мы умеем петь( я так точно, мухи дохнут от вокала Танечки :Grin: ), сделали под меня- могу проговаривать речтативом.  А уж поющим ваще делать нечего- как два пальца. :Grin:

----------

дюймовка (17.02.2016), Львовна (17.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ


с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%

----------


## Любящая

Лена, добрый день!написала на почту)

----------


## Львовна

*Любящая*, Надежда, отправила Вам письмо на почту :Smile3:

----------


## Любящая

Девочки)) все получила, спасибище за подарки, я далеко не поющая мадам, но завтра на корпоративе буду ПЕть, потому что, не делать, то что предлагают девочки нельзя)) Сижу пою, репетирую и получаю удовольствие уже)) Отпишусь о результате!!!)))

----------

Львовна (13.06.2016), Татьянка (12.06.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Девочки)) все получила, спасибище за подарки, я далеко не поющая мадам, но завтра на корпоративе буду ПЕть, потому что, не делать, то что предлагают девочки нельзя)) Сижу пою, репетирую и получаю удовольствие уже)) Отпишусь о результате!!!)))


 :Blush2:  Будем очень очень ждать....

----------

Львовна (13.06.2016)

----------


## ЛюбовьНиклолая

Здравствуйте! Скажите, а эта застолка подойдет для золотой свадьбы? Хочу у вас два ваших творения купить: эту и про страховку. Подскажите, они подойдут для такого мероприятия?

----------


## Львовна

*ЛюбовьНиклолая*,  я написала Вам в личку :Smile3:

----------

